# Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.



## BittersweetPoison (13. Januar 2014)

*Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*

Hallo liebes BeQuiet Support Team.
Ich habe ein Frage.
Mir ist jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal mitten im Betrieb bei einem Shadow Wings 120mm ein Lüfterblatt abgebrochen.Der jetzige ist ca. 2 Jahre in Betrieb und konstant auf 100% gelaufen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ist euch dieses Problem bekannt oder bin ich der erste dem das passiert?
MfG Bittersweetpoison


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*

Hallo Bittersweetpoison,

so etwas ist bisher noch nie aufgetreten. Die Frage ist auch wie kann ein Lüfterblatt, bei normaler und richtiger Handhabung, abbrechen? Das Lüfterblatt arbeitet doch nur gegen den Luftwiderstand, dieser ist nicht stark genug um den Lüfter zu beschädigen .

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*

Hast du mal ein Foto dazu?


----------



## BittersweetPoison (13. Januar 2014)

Ich konnte mir das selber auch nicht erklären....hörte irgendwann nur was klackern....habe den Fehler aber jetzt selber gefunden....nennt sich Sean und ist 4 Jahre alt....hat in den Radi Stifte rein gesteckt....darauf muss man erstmal kommen...und mir ist es am anfang nicht aufgefallen weil ich da Lüfterblenden vor habe...trotzdem vielen Dank...hätte ja sein können das da was bekannt ist....war auch nur ne allgemeine Frage...wollt da nix ersetzt bekommen oder so...
P.s auch vielen dank für diese geilen Lüfter....


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*

Hmmm, ich hörte da gibt es Fixes namens Keller1.2 und Pflog.und.Seil.Beta0.01. so wie Hand_AB_3.


----------



## BittersweetPoison (13. Januar 2014)

Naja....is zwar ärgerlich aber lässt sich auch nicht mehr ändern....hab ihn jetzt dabei erwischt und ihm erklärt das er das nicht machen darf.
Sind zwar nicht grad günstig die Lüfter aber hab hier ein Suchthread erstellt.
Vielleicht bekomme ich da welche.wenn nicht,dann eben neue.
Hab da eher Angst um den Mora gehabt.


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*

Wenns nur Holz/Plaste war kommen die Radis damit klar. Die Lamellen leiden, Wasser-führende Teile bleiben Intakt.
Schraubendreher sind schlecht.


----------



## AsumFace (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*

Du baust dir jetzt einen Papst-Lüfter mit Alu-/Stahlblättern ein, der Stifte richtig schreddert, hab ich gehört?


----------



## BittersweetPoison (13. Januar 2014)

Naja...Radi sind natürlich die Lamellen verbogen....aber sonst alles ok....
Ja....das wäre doch mal ne Idee....und wenn ich mal Lust auf nen Fruchtsalat hab....rein in die Alulüfter...hehe...


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*

Eher Smoothie.


----------



## BittersweetPoison (13. Januar 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht...weiß ich wenigstens was drin ist...so...genug vom fruchtquatsch...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch wie kann ein Lüfterblatt, bei normaler und richtiger Handhabung, abbrechen?


 Fliehkraft + leichte Vibrationen (die sich NICHT vermeiden lassen)...

Ist ja nicht so, dass die Lüfterblätter beim Silentwings besonders leicht und filigran wären


----------



## Bulldo (16. Januar 2014)

Benutz die auch aber sowas hatte ich noch nie


----------



## BittersweetPoison (16. Januar 2014)

Naja.....weiß ja jetzt,das es nicht von alleine oder durch nen Materialfehler kam,sondern durch die Neugierde eines Kindes.
Aber mal darauf zurück zu kommen......das Lüfterblätter abbrechen ist garnicht so abwegig....hatte ich schon bei solch billig Lüftern von Xilence...die waren total spröde...aber das war und ist auch von der Materialqualität her in keinster weise mit den ShadowWings zu vergleichen!


----------



## keinnick (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Shadow Wings Lüfterblätter brechen ab.*



Bulldo schrieb:


> Benutz die auch aber sowas hatte ich noch nie



Du brauchst noch das _"Kleines Kind mit Buntstiften"-Addon_. Sonst funktioniert der Trick nicht.


----------



## BittersweetPoison (16. Januar 2014)

Das AddOn kann ich hier gern zur Verfügung stellen.
Dann bleibt mein Kram wenigsten heile^^
Nur was meine bessere Hälfte dazu sagt wenn ich ihren Sohn verleihe^^
Ich glaub dann ist mehr kaputt als nur der Lüfter.


----------

